# Help! Baby Wipe Swallowed



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry no one responded last night. How is he doing today? Hopefully he will throw it up or it will pass. I guess this is a no-duh answer but I would keep a close eye on him and run to the vet if he seems uncomfortable, doesn't eat, or doesn't poop.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hope your baby is ok today..I thought another pup ate a wipe about a month ago..use the search engine for baby wipes, see if anything comes up...


----------



## cindyo (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for your concern. I had talked to my vet and he felt with his size he would pass it just fine. I am an over thinker and and was just still so worried. Luckily Lou did not display any symptoms that could have surfaced. This afternoon he finally passed the wipe....Yay! Now I can sleep tonight?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

It will come out the other end. I would be more concerned about alcohol in the wipe.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

It is best to be cautious. My rule of thumb has been when in doubt, contact the vet. Glad everything “came out” ok. I was hoping “this too shall pass.” Sorry for the puns. Totally lacking self control this morning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cindyo said:


> Thanks for your concern. I had talked to my vet and he felt with his size he would pass it just fine. I am an over thinker and and was just still so worried. Luckily Lou did not display any symptoms that could have surfaced. This afternoon he finally passed the wipe....Yay! Now I can sleep tonight?


You're not an over thinker IMO, good you talked to the Vet and yes Yay for it passing.....


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

cindyo said:


> Thanks for your concern. I had talked to my vet and he felt with his size he would pass it just fine. I am an over thinker and and was just still so worried. Luckily Lou did not display any symptoms that could have surfaced. This afternoon he finally passed the wipe....Yay! Now I can sleep tonight?


Hi There, about 2 weeks ago i found wipes in my (then 14 weeks old) pup's poo. It just passed through. Since then we are forever running around trying to keep tissues and wipes away from him. I don't know why he loves eating them. Any room he enters he goes for the bin searching for them. Yuck!


----------

